# Black Tony Lama Boots? Are they good?



## bsms

The Tony Lama boots I own are of excellent quality. Mine have leather soles. Once broken in, they feel like moccasins. Black is less common. I'd like to find a black pair with a lower shaft (mine is 12"). I'm not a big fan of the underslung heel. OK for riding, but awkward for walking.

Mine are like this:










I'd like to buy these, but they aren't in my budget right now...


----------



## laurapratt01

The one's I'm looking at are very similar to the one's you own. They are 11" tall and have the same heel. One main difference is that they have rubber soles...that seems like a bonus to me but are there any drawbacks? Do use yours for everyday use? or showing?


----------



## nrhareiner

I would consider them middle of the road type boots. You can tell a quality boot when you look at the soul and see pegs. A pegged boot is much better quality then a 100% stitched boot.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Tony Lamas are great boots. I have 4 pair


----------



## laurapratt01

nrhareiner- sorry, what are pegged boots? I've never heard of that? Thanks


----------



## nrhareiner

The arch of the boot has pegs vs stitches. Some have 2 rows some just 1. 2 is better. If you go look at boots like Rios of Mercedes and other high end boots you will see them.


----------



## bsms

Here is the bottom of the black boot pictured in my post above:










That is probably part of the reason it is a $240 boot instead of a $170 boot like what I own. I like leather soles for walking around in buildings or streets, but I'm not sure they hold up as well in the desert.

There is a decent tutorial here:

Hot Boots!!! - Bootmen's Tutorial

Also here:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp2/western-boot-guide/


----------



## nrhareiner

See the 2 rows of round pegs? That is what I am talking about. That is the mark of a well made boot. They will hold up no matter where you use them.


----------



## laurapratt01

Ok, I see what you mean! Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## laurapratt01

Alright, so I missed my opportunity on the Tony Lama's... I've been seeing alot of Acme brand boots. Are these good boots? I'm not going to be wearing these boots all day every day...just for riding. Would They hold up? Thanks!


----------

